# Im just beginning IUI



## jeniiffeerr (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,, not sure if im posting on correct place but im sure ill get there.  I just stared a week ago taking nasal spray (snuff) for first and only round of IUI before moving to ICSI if needs be after being told DH now has low sperm count.  Does anyone know if this has any side effects and what to expect when starting to do the injections


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi jeniiffeerr 

Just wanted to wish you luck with the IUI- really hope you wont need the ICSI  . Why dont you come and join us on the main thread (IUI girls part 211!)

Daisy


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Jeniiffeerr

Just want wish you luck on your IUI, like you I'm on my 1st IUI and started sniffing almost two weeks ago, side effects can very for each person, i have tiny nose bleeds and feel bit sick after every sniff, i am sniffing 5 times a day..Like daisy22 just suggested there is a thread where you will get to meet alot lovely ladies for support and advice...IUI girls part 211!

Jill x


----------

